# Black Book The Steve Fisher Film is Shipping



## baru (Apr 16, 2008)

*Black Book The Steve Fisher Film is shipping and awesome lots.....*

The first kayaking DVD I ever purchased was "Into the Tsangpo Gorge". I loved the way the film's informative documentary style, mixed with great whitewater. The only thing I was disappointed with in this film was that I just wanted more! I felt that for such a journey, it couldn't be summed up in the 30-45mins of this film.

Since my first purchase, I have bought many more whitewater kayaking DVD's. Most show some good kayaking footage, but sometimes the editing and quality of which the movie is put together is slightly lacking. Some other movies are just purely paddle porn (which is also good).

After watching the preview for the black book, I am extremely excited and can't wait for the DVD to arrive. The quality and work that seems to go into any of Scott Lindgren's production's is amazing. I'm also glad to hear there's over 2hours of footage. With footage spanning 10years, it's glad to see you haven't cut the film short.

Once I receive the film, I'll post up a full review. If the quality is anything like the trailer, but for 2hrs, it will be by far the best paddling film in my collection.
-----------------------------------------------
Hallie Barry
--------------------------------------------------
If you haven't checked out book trailers, or if you want to see some really cools ones I've found a few places that are really good. My favorite is on YouTube at YouTube - cosproductions's Channel, but I also like the new ones on the BN.com site at Barnes*&*Noble.com - Books, Used & Out of Print, Textbooks, Children's Books, DVDs, Music, Toys and go to the BN Studio, and I love the Borders Media site too. VidLits are pretty cool VidLit™ - Well-Told Tales™. YouTube - cosproductions's Channel


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Black Book is a very good flick. Highly recommended!


----------

